# Poll " who has a break stick and knows how to use it



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I have been hearing on teh forums about break sticks and honestly before I joined this forum I had never even heard of them let alone seen one. So to be honest we dont have one in our home but I am looking into getting a couple to keep around and to take on walks since we have had issues with off leash dogs here. I have to order on line since non of our petstores carry them but I was wondering out of everyone here who actually has one and uses them ?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't have one, had never heard of one til I joined my first forum. (not this one) But I need to look into getting one. Anyone have any links that sell them?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I had my friend make me mine. If you know anyone with some tools here are the instructions. http://www.pbrc.net/misc/breakstick_howto.pdf


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have several and have used them several times.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

been looking found this one on ebay but not sure I like it HOG DOG SUPPLIES BREAK STICK | eBay


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have one, can't remember where I got it from. I know HOW to use it but i have never actually used it


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Dog Supplies, Big Dog Supplies, Break Stick, Parting Stick,Stop Dog Fights this site offers electric break sticks, they kinda look like a taser , anyone tried these ones before? are they as effective as the other ones?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> I have one, can't remember where I got it from. I know HOW to use it but i have never actually used it


:clap: Me too


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Yes, and it has come to use a cuple of times.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Angel I have a few scattered around the house ... Just incase they are like Fire Extinguisher's here .. Keep them on hand in case of emergency. Both my kids have been taught how to use them as well. Although I am the one who handles the dog's they still know what they are and how to use them.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I have them and have used them once. Normally I run in and grab collars. The one time when I used the breaking stick, it was a fence fight where one dog had a leg hold through the mesh, and the other dog couldn't get a grip, so I only had one dog to break off.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

what kind do you get sadie? I see a few different designs from plexi {which I wouldnt think strong enough } to the wooden ones and the electric ones mentioned in the above link. Showing the kids how to use is a good idea { mine arent alone with the dogs and my youngest 2 are probably too young but my daughter could learn}.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I use the wooden one's. I had to break up a fight with my finger once as a break stick. It hurt like hell and I broke a nail in the process. So that's when I went a grabbed a few of them. I like these


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

those actually look pretty simple to make, the boyfriend has tools im sure he could even make them then.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah most people make them themselves and they are pretty easy to make if your handy with the tools. Always good to have them just in case. If you go to show's you should also take them. Even if your dog's aren't Da someone else's dog may be. So just take them with you as a back up.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Ive broke up a few fights where it would have been nice to have a stick LOL.Yea we should have a few already but now is better than never.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Yeah most people make them themselves and they are pretty easy to make if your handy with the tools. Always good to have them just in case. If you go to show's you should also take them. Even if your dog's aren't Da someone else's dog may be. So just take them with you as a back up.


I guess im making a few LOL.They had some @ the adba fun show we went to.Loki didnt really like the dog next to him i overheard somebody askin for one just in case.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Every handler at the NZ shows has to have one on the the whole time through the day, its a great idea. except it sticking out my pocket like a dildo, Not sure if im alowed to say that word hahaha


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> Every handler at the NZ shows has to have one on the the whole time through the day, its a great idea. except it sticking out my pocket like a dildo, Not sure if im alowed to say that word hahaha


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I believe in the leash law & ppl need to thoroughly abide this law!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Agreed Lex but unfortunatley there are ignorant owners out there and figure because of them I should have something on hand incase something pops off one day , at least to protect my dogs. I have had too many attacks on my own dogs { mine listened and never attacked back they just put themselves in between me and the other dog} but figure at the least its a stick im carrying to beat the other dog. I liked the idea of the stun gun looking break stick until the boyfriend pointed out how much harder it may be to get it to the other dog and the fact if im zapping a dog that is in contact with me I may get zapped as well lol, maybe the tasers would be better where they shoot the darts out lol , then again my aim isnt so great so may backfire lol.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> Every handler at the NZ shows has to have one on the the whole time through the day, its a great idea. except it sticking out my pocket like a dildo, Not sure if im alowed to say that word hahaha


LOL!! I hate carrying my breakstick in my back pocket it always falls out! gah! they need to make a special breakstick pocket for females lmao


----------



## Boogieman (May 27, 2011)

Those ones are ebay are RIDICULOUS on the price. Total of 27 bucks???? Crazy!!! 

Don't get the "electric break stick". It's nothing but a taser and won't work on half the dogs you use it on. Not to mention you will be redirected on.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya Boogie I figured that after the boyfriend looked at me all weird and asked how I was gonna manage tasing the dog without A) getting bit and B) getting shocked myself lol.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I have twp as of now and have had to use it twice. I always carry one at the shows, bully or ADBA I carry one. And Livy get deeper pockets, hahah when I buy jeans I take my break stick in with me so I know it fits in my pocket  lmaooo. My friend in Arligton will make one for $10.00 made out of wood and I he can ship it to you if you like


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

> when I buy jeans I take my break stick in with me so I know it fits in my pocket


Hahaha, thats so funny  Reminds me of somthing I saw on TV, someone taking toast into an appliance store to make sure it fits right.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahahaha I'll show you let me get the pic from FB but ya right about it looking like a one of those things, not sure we can say that 










This is me with Lorettta's boy Logan who i CH out in Georgetown  See it fits nicely even when I bend and everything.










hahaha love the break stick I got from James, I now again have two from him and have not been disappointed.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Make sure you break stick tapers at the end so its easier to get in the mouth vs. one that does not taper. Here is a link for some good ones..
Home :: Parting Device :: Nylon Parting Stick


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

DirtyD said:


> Make sure you break stick tapers at the end so its easier to get in the mouth vs. one that does not taper. Here is a link for some good ones..
> Home :: Parting Device :: Nylon Parting Stick


:goodpost: I prefer the Nylon sticks to wood.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> hahahaha I'll show you let me get the pic from FB but ya right about it looking like a one of those things, not sure we can say that
> 
> This is me with Lorettta's boy Logan who i CH out in Georgetown  See it fits nicely even when I bend and everything.
> 
> ...


Was this pic in the dimple thread ? LOL


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> :goodpost: I prefer the Nylon sticks to wood.


Is there anything I can make a Nylon one out of, or should I buy one instead?



angelbaby said:


> Was this pic in the dimple thread ? LOL


Hahaha! I lol'd 

Well as for the poll, I made a break stick out of a broom handle, but think I am going to upgrade to a stronger hammer handle very soon. I've never used one, and hope I don't have to even though I know there is a chance. But in an older thread about break sticks, someone posted a video of a guy showing how to properly use one. I've gone over it in my head many, many times, so I believe I would be able to get it done properly and efficiently.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

if you find that video can you post the link? I have actually never seen anyone use one or a demo on even how to use one.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> if you find that video can you post the link? I have actually never seen anyone use one or a demo on even how to use one.


Yup!! I was actually thinking of posting it in case no one else has seen how to use one. He makes a good point about using a tent stake instead of a break stick since it can't be used to incriminate you in court.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaooo Angel, I guess it could be that didn't realize I still had them with the weight I have gained  And awesome post Eric


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Eric said:


> Yup!! I was actually thinking of posting it in case no one else has seen how to use one. He makes a good point about using a tent stake instead of a break stick since it can't be used to incriminate you in court.
> 
> YouTube - ‪How to use a break stick‬‏


That's a good video, I'm going to send it to a couple of people.

I made my own out of an old piece of dowel laying around when I saw that they cost $20 plus, easy, took a few minutes. Since I never carry it, I guess it's still actually just garbage.


----------

